# How to save game on Resident Evil 1?



## MartinX33 (Sep 19, 2008)

Can anyone tell how to save game on Resident Evil1?Do i have to press a key or go to a special room?


----------



## Kirok (Apr 22, 2006)

Get the ribbons then interact with a typewriter


----------



## MartinX33 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

man it's been so long since I did that game... i totally forgot about the typewriter.....

lol


----------



## SMSH (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, i am Saad. I have the solution to your problem of not loading saved games from RE n RE2. Its the OS that is the problem, it doesnt support XP n there is absolutely no patch made in XP. Wont take much time if u have a good internet connection (abt 20 min), thats worthwhile.

Here is the following u need to do:

1) Download Compatibility Tool Kit (Latest) and Net Fix (2.0 or above), dont worry, both the softwares are sharewares on microsoft website, just search them on Google and u will get ur link.

2) It will ask for one to two more softwares, also from Microsoft as Sharewares from the same wesite, DONT CLOSE THE WEB SO SOON, (Personally, very annoying cuz it will keep on asking it while the setup runs or application is running), download them cuz its a requirement.

3) Finally, run 'Standard User Analyser' named shortcut made in your start menu. It opens an advanced window, but dont worry, your job is related from the same screen u see in the start. Click on browse and select the exe file u wanna run. Then click launch, it will take few swconds to launch, (It will ask for another application from Microsoft, Annoying, from the same site). But this time the software automatically asks for it, u just need to press yes. If for some reason it doesnt open that way, download it from the site, its also a shareware. 

When all this is done, the game will run n finally u can see ur saved files in the load screen, ready to be loaded, but heres a bug i found in RE2 only, the exe no longer distinguishes between claire saves n leon saves.

The game wont slow down or create any problems n this has worked for almost everyone i have recommended to. Many other games can be made playable by this software, but few will give a gltich, as in Commandos 1, that would b becuz the problem is no longer OS but new motherboards which do not support DOS.


----------

